# Firbro and Sonata pill



## DVRC (Dec 30, 2002)

I have had FM for about going on about 5 years now. Recently I saw a Rhematoried DR. I have had severe pain and joint problems due to my Rhematoried Arthirits. She suggested Sonata which is a sleeping pill. I tried Amitriptalyn but was a sombie for days could not even get up out of bed. Thas was real hard and stilled had the pain. After she put me on Sonata I have not had any real bad pain or flares in my arms ect. Sonta really helps me go into that deep sleep that we as having FM need. It works for only 4 hours and keeps you asleep till you wake up refreshed and ready for the next work day. It does not keep you sombied out







for days or hours like Amatruptalyn does. I wanted to tell my story about this in hopes that I can help some of you, by no means am I a DR., but with my expereices maybe you can discuss with your Doc. about it







. Hope it helps you all!!


----------



## squrts (Aug 14, 2000)

hi donna







ive heard of this soma.is it an over the counter drug?


----------



## squrts (Aug 14, 2000)

im sorry,sonata.i cant imagen where i got soma,lol.im a very creative person.


----------



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

I take Sonata too. It's by prescription only. It is approved by the FDA only for short term insomnia, I don't think it is meant to be taken every night for the rest of your life, as it can be habit forming. It has helped me, however, on the short term. Hope this helps!


----------

